# Prepping



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, have read numbers articles about when TSHTF. people haveing bug out bags to storeing things. I have give this a lot of thought. I, came to belive for me, The best way to be ready is to practice. By that i mean, look at the people who muzzle loading and doing pre 1840 liveing. Those people know how to make a fire in diffrent ways. They cook out doors a lot. They study woods lore. They study how things were, and how things were done , back then. They study and hone there skills. I, am sure they like what they do. I, admire these people. They do not need ammo for what ever weapon. just like years ago, lead, and powder. I, do not want to start any thing between what pepople do, just want to give some food for thought. What do ya'll think about this.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I think peppers are kind of funny… I would imagine that if there is going to be an "end to the world "... it would most likely have to do something with meteors or nuclear weapons ... which in that case, prepping won't do you darn bit of good ...I will make an exception for people that stockpile weapons and ammo... because those things actually hold and retain value… They can be sold and traded for money or other goods… Just like they always have

And for people that practice "Bush craft" and survival in the woods… I love watching and doing that stuff.. I love going on two or three day canoe trips down the river and starting fires with a ferro rod or a bow drill ...And building natural shelters… It's a lot of fun to do that


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

There are many things you can prep for besides the zombie apocalypse. I lived on the coast and we prepped for hurricanes. Also lived in area where having a "go bag" was a really good idea due to the risk of flooding. I have maintained a "go bag" since I joined the military in 77. Probably not a lot of risk of needing it here in NEO but you never know. As far as storing things I maintain a three month supply of food and have a portable water filtration system. I do not have a bunker but do have a supply of ammo for my guns. Being prepared for disasters and emergencies is a good idea.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I’ve got several months worth of food stored along with a large amount of water. I keep 6 5 gallon gas cans full of fuel as well as all 3 vehicles and my boat. I have several siphoning devices on hand. I keep the 500 gallon propane tank topped off for the whole house generator and also a large gasoline generator as back up. More than enough weapons and ammo. I have several cases of lighters and all the wood I can ever need. 

I don’t really think I will need it but I feel better knowing I have it all there if something happens. 

I don’t consider myself paranoid rather I think of it as being prepared. Having a well thought out plan is a good thing. Never having to engage that plan is even better.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Does anyone really want to live in a world with out heat and air conditioning. How could civilization carry on with out 240 channels on satellite TV? How could people connect without face book? What about cell phones? Is there life after texting? (I don't think so)
I tell my wife all the time that The Walking Dead isn't a tv series, it's a documentary of what's to come. If you really want to be prepared you have to watch it.
Just sayin


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Umm, not to change the subject but having a muzzleloader doesn’t make one any more prepared. 
You need to have the proper ammo no matter what the weapon is.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I always keep everything on hand that I could possibly need to survive for an extended period with no resupply. I plan like “what if I can never go to a store again”. I live a ways from town, so I stock pile supplies anyways to save having to drive to town for something. I’m not a crazy prepper, I’m just prepared to take of my family if need be.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> Does anyone really want to live in a world with out heat and air conditioning. How could civilization carry on with out 240 channels on satellite TV? How could people connect without face book? What about cell phones? Is there life after texting? (I don't think so)
> I tell my wife all the time that The Walking Dead isn't a tv series, it's a documentary of what's to come. If you really want to be prepared you have to watch it.
> Just sayin


Haha I’m a walking dead “dead head”. I love that show and have never missed an episode. But. I don’t think watching it will help our survival skills should something go down.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I get a kick out of people who think their gonna head tho the woods in a SHTF situation and live off the land. Yeah you and the other 12 million people. You should probably shoot fast because every living animal in the woods will be shot for food in the first month, that's if you live that long with all the robbing and killing that will be going on in the middle of nowhere. 
I feel in a true SHTF situation, were all screwed no matter where we shelter in place. As for me, I have plan. Whether or not it does any good remains to be seen, but you gotta try something.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Being a Prep does not necessarily mean stock piling a mountain of food and ammo, but having the awareness of potential possibilities that may happen to you and your family. Water filtration systems, ability to make a fire, keeping warm are paramount priorities. Food and medicine are also top of the list, but the ability to barter for things you may not have are strong considerations also.

... Having the ability, knowledge & stamina to be INDEPENDENT as possible.

As for Prepper Foods: Here's a short list to think about:
Salt
Sugar
Canned Goods
Rice
Soups
Powdered Milk
Cereals
Pancake Mix
Honey
Pasta
Peanut Butter
Coffee & Teas
Mac n Cheeses
Nuts


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Does anyone really want to live in a world with out heat and air conditioning. How could civilization carry on with out 240 channels on satellite TV? How could people connect without face book? What about cell phones? Is there life after texting? (I don't think so)
> I tell my wife all the time that The Walking Dead isn't a tv series, it's a documentary of what's to come. If you really want to be prepared you have to watch it.
> Just sayin


I’d love a world without Facebook.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I like to keep my cupboards and freezer fully stocked in case I can't go to the store when the apocalypse hits. I have some ammo, but probably not enough for the apocalypse. Also, have learned to can vegetables. Our spaghetti sauce, salsa, and applesauce is better than what you could buy at the store! 

You also never know when a government shutdown will hit and you won't get a paycheck for a month. Or, the banks could be hacked an screw up everyone's accounts. 

If the apocalypse does come, there will be chaos for a while with everyone being all out for themselves, but then you'll see small groups band together for protection. Better hope you join the right group. I'm gonna start up the OGF coalition and we'll set up a camp along a lakeshore with a fleet of fishing boats. Who's with me?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

If there’s ever a disruption in utilities, goods, and services I think that most American cities would be in total anarchy within 48-72 hours. I would consider it more of a vacation for myself.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

City folks will not make it, period. I also believe most of us won't make it, either. Maybe some of the younger guys will be ok. My lazy a$$ don't even want to get up and go to the store let alone camp out for the rest of my life.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What kinda world doesn't have pizza or Big Macs?

On a more serious note, I'd find out in a hurry if the meds the Doc's prescribed are necessary or not. I'm thinking I'd be cashing my chips in sooner than later. I do have access to 4 bicycles so at least I have transportation. I don't think anyone could store enough gas to get them through that type of scenario. Drinking water is going to be a problem for most people.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bdawg said:


> If the apocalypse does come, there will be chaos for a while with everyone being all out for themselves, but then you'll see small groups band together for protection. Better hope you join the right group. I'm gonna start up the OGF coalition and we'll set up a camp along a lakeshore with a fleet of fishing boats. Who's with me?


 Unless you have row boats or sail boats I think you will be out of luck.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Put me in the too old and lazy group to live without the comforts of civilization for an extended period. Besides, after about a week of listening to my wife complain about not getting her morning Starbucks…..I will be more than ready to surrender to the apocalypse.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I would have a lot of fishing tackle to barter with.....


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not a prepper, but I am prepared for an event that lasts a while. I live in the country in PA. My drive is a 1/4 mile up a hill, to a back country road. In February 2010 we got 18" of snow overnight and didn't have power for 5 days. We had plenty of food / water. I have two wood burners and a generator with enough fuel to carry me for quite a while with out needing to siphon from the truck, Jeep, or boat. It took until day 2 to plow to the road, but that was only a convience. My neighbors on the other hand we're not in as good of shape. Just common country sense if you ask me.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

$diesel$ said:


> City folks will not make it, period. I also believe most of us won't make it, either. Maybe some of the younger guys will be ok. My lazy a$$ don't even want to get up and go to the store let alone camp out for the rest of my life.


City folks, some of them anyway, are probably more likely to survive and thrive. 
I know that goes against the prepper wisdom but bear with me,, There would likely be quite a bit of chaos at first however, city folks are more likely to join together into groups, communities, gangs, armies, call it whatever. 
"Joe hiding in the woods" with a big stash becomes the new walmart if discovered. 

Exclude violence and groups of humans still have a huge advantage long and short term. Building, farming, defense, pick any other favorite of yours, is more doable with more hands. 

The best read I have seen on practical survival was written by someone who had actually experienced this recently during the war in the Balkans when his city was besieged for some 4 years.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Pooka said:


> City folks, some of them anyway, are probably more likely to survive and thrive.
> I know that goes against the prepper wisdom but bear with me,, There would likely be quite a bit of chaos at first however, city folks are more likely to join together into groups, communities, gangs, armies, call it whatever.
> "Joe hiding in the woods" with a big stash becomes the new walmart if discovered.
> 
> ...



^^ Name of the book please...^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

It’s going to happen due to the Middle East, Russia, China, or Korea taking out a grid and/or a satellite or two. That’s when **** will hit the fan. No more utilities or communication. Can you even imagine what some people will do just because they have no cell service or internet? It’s coming and there will be chaos and we will have to defend ourselves because someone’s gonna wanna take for me me me. This is going to be our downfall I think. You need to prepare for this and not even worry about nuclear war or fallout.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

This is funny, half the population wouldn't last a month.. water 3 weeks food 4 weeks.. KYA goodbye.. lol.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is the scenario that I most likely see happening. No power. Electrical grid goes down. Not for a week but an extended period. And not just local, we are talking a region or larger. Lets say it's early fall, late summer. After let's say the first week, there is no refrigeration, all perishables are pretty much gone. Stores are empty, or soon will be and there is no running water, no sanitation. No cell phones and every business around has locked there doors. If you live in the city, things are getting sketchy at best. If you live in the country and you are moderately prepared (Generator, gas,well water and plenty of can goods) It's still gonna suck! No gas for your cars (stations are closed). No communication, only word of mouth. When it's dark, it's dark! Do you answer your door, do you help your neighbor, are you out of essentials? What do you do? Who do you trust? And how long do you wait for something to change?


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice conversations. If you want to read up on a fictional situation, read the following books in order:_ One Second After, One Year After,* and*_ The Final Day ( possibly The Last Day) I can't remember the author's name. My son is sure that if you are not a prepper now, you will be after reading those books.

A short aside: According to the scenario, the best medium of barter is the humble .22 cal. round. It can kill small game, and protect you.

Its interesting reading, especially from a comfortable chair in a warm house on a winter day.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

jrose said:


> Here is the scenario that I most likely see happening. No power. Electrical grid goes down. Not for a week but an extended period. And not just local, we are talking a region or larger. Lets say it's early fall, late summer. After let's say the first week, there is no refrigeration, all perishables are pretty much gone. Stores are empty, or soon will be and there is no running water, no sanitation. No cell phones and every business around has locked there doors. If you live in the city, things are getting sketchy at best. If you live in the country and you are moderately prepared (Generator, gas,well water and plenty of can goods) It's still gonna suck! No gas for your cars (stations are closed). No communication, only word of mouth. When it's dark, it's dark! Do you answer your door, do you help your neighbor, are you out of essentials? What do you do? Who do you trust? And how long do you wait for something to change?


You do what Pops said.... KYA goodbye. The preppie’s “prep” will be history eventually. You can’t eat or drink bullets nor are you ever going to use or fire off 100,000 rounds. I believe it will be on a much larger scale, worldwide with millions dying. Our government will be miles underground somewhere just letting it play out. No military soon after. If you don’t starve to death or die of thirst eventually, someone is gonna just take you out. The odds of being last man standing are pretty slim. I would even venture to say that none of us can guarantee that we would be on the side for the good of mankind. Most of us would want to be but you will be surprised what you would do if you or yours were starving to death. I don’t even want to think about what I would be capable of if I had little ones that were starving to death or deathly sick. Scary.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

If it does happen, i hope i get killed the first couple of days. I don't think i want to be around to see my family slowly die. Ah...........maybe live a couple weeks just to set my grandaughters up with food and weapons and some hard cash. And i mean hard, like silver.
After that, who cares. No one lives forever.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't worry, be happy!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Back in the 70's I was very active in muzzle loading. I went to many rendezvous, local ones were ok. As I became more involved, hardcore rendezvous were a challenge that I looked forward to. Timing was difficult, as most events were announced through word of mouth, and U.S. mail, and some flyers. The best ones were so far out,that you could only get in by trekking, water(canoe)or horse back. I really wanted to become a member of the Rocky Mountain Man society, but working was a big set back. Some of these Rendezvous took days to reach, a true test of being prepared, to say the least. Back then a lot preppers, were usually malitia groups. That has changed since then, but still the malitia groups are active. I have the essentials to survive for quite a while, but being diabetic and having a family...well that's another story!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if it happens, I have no need for a bug-out-bag, I have enough ramen noodles, water and ammo to last a long time, so I'm stating put


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

The Talking Heads Life during Wartime.


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

If you don't think it is coming, just watch the Weather Channel, there is one coming every week or so. End of life as we know it this weekend for example.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

There’s a documentary on TV right now that shows how to survive when the SHTF. The documentary is called “Red Dawn”.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Muddy said:


> There’s a documentary on TV right now that shows how to survive when the SHTF. The documentary is called “Red Dawn”.


The original or the remake?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> The original or the remake?


Original. It’s on Starz. I need to get a leather bomber jacket, that seems to be a key piece of survival equipment that I’m lacking.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

And a head band..


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I already wear a head band everywhere I go.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Muddy said:


> I already wear a head band everywhere I go.


So do I,mine is a little too tight. Maybe I need a haircut, or stop talking Viagra! Got one stuck in my throat once, had a stiff neck & couldn't turn my head for about 4hrs. Was about to call my doctor, then it went limp and couldn't hold my head up, so I laid down and went to sleep. If the end is near, I'm starting back on the Viagra, I won't down without screwing someone!!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Junebug2320 said:


> ^^ Name of the book please...^^
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It was in an old thread on a prepper chat site. I will poke around but I had accidentally linked in and don't even remember the name of the site. 

The fellow jumped into the thread and related his experience. In a nut shell,, having a marketable skill is how most people got by, had a neighbor that manufactured turpentine, he had figured out how to refill disposable lighters, a dentist,, whatever was good for trade. He made the point that you did not want your place to look obviously fortified as that attracted unwanted attention and that having a crew of family and neighbors that you could trust was key.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Jim Bakker is now selling survival food and gear! Along with salvation...of course!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Pooka said:


> The fellow jumped into the thread and related his experience. In a nut shell,, having a marketable skill is how most people got by, had a neighbor that manufactured turpentine, he had figured out how to refill disposable lighters, a dentist,, whatever was good for trade. He made the point that you did not want your place to look obviously fortified as that attracted unwanted attention and that having a crew of family and neighbors that you could trust was key.


I can't imagine that there is much of a market even in an apocalypse for turpentine and disposable lighters. I would think if that are the best skills you have, you will starve.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Dowse your body with the turpentine and use the disposable lighters .


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

On April 27, 2011, around 50 tornados came through north Alabama where I lived at the time. Main transmission lines from TVA power stations were twisted up like spaghetti. The area where I lived and worked was without power for 6 days. Around a 40 mile radius was most significantly affected, and since it hit the whole area it was like a small scale study on what might happen in the situations described on this thread. I lived in a city of around 200,000. First thing I did was send my wife and kids to stay with my mother 3 hours away over in Mississippi where they had power, knowing I was going to have to work through this time and it was going to be a lot easier without having to worry about them and not knowing how much civil unrest was going to kick in. People ended up pulling together and it turned out ok, but it makes you question what would happen if several states or a whole region of the country was affected.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

My brother and sister lived in Homestead ,Florida when the Hurricane hit. The so called contractors that showed up right after, did so much looting and bad work, all roads in and out were shut down. The National Guard only let in licensed contractors. No residents were allowed in either. My sister told me over 50 people were arrested by the time they were allowed in.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I experienced a basic country lifestyle as I grew up in the 60's & early 70's that me adopt simple precautions against a weather event that might last a week or more. Basic camping gear, a reasonably well stocked pantry, drinking & utility water, supplemental heat sources, extra propane/kerosine/gas, etc....I would hope that being practical & using some of the common sense my parents raised me with would get me through just fine. Now, back to moving snow....... Mike


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> I can't imagine that there is much of a market even in an apocalypse for turpentine and disposable lighters. I would think if that are the best skills you have, you will starve.



You can't imagine a use for a solvent, pain reliever, congestion reliever, food flavoring antiseptic, lice treatment, lamp oil, and more? 

You can't imagine a use for light , portable, easy and reliable fire maker? 

Can't imagine that these things would be valuable trade goods? 

Really?? Come on, tell me you are joking.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

firemanmike2127 said:


> I experienced a basic country lifestyle..


That would be the key to long term survival. The basic country lifestyle. Books like the foxfire series might be more helpful as would be info on how people got it done in the 17-1800s USA.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Tangentially related: Anyone else read and enjoy the "1632" book series?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Pooka said:


> You can't imagine a use for a solvent, pain reliever, congestion reliever, food flavoring antiseptic, lice treatment, lamp oil, and more?
> 
> You can't imagine a use for light , portable, easy and reliable fire maker?
> 
> ...


Nope don't think there is much demand for them.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Nope don't think there is much demand for them.


Alrighty then. LOL


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Pooka said:


> Alrighty then. LOL


Now a guy that can make a bow and arrow from an osage orange tree. That guy has a future.... Not sure where the lighter guy is going to find a supply of butane..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Prepping is good for peace of mind and that’s about it, or maybe a month or so or after a flood, quake or other natural disaster. I’ll live off the land is BS also... We all do the camping, hunting, shooting, fishing, gathering yada yada yada. We do these now because we like to do them. It’s a different ballgame when you are competing in these with others as a matter of life an death. Depending on the scenario, like electric out for a 1-3 months is no big deal. We will all be fine. Out for good, I don’t care if you prepped or not, have a dentist on your side, or piss petro. Your days are numbered. Nobody is going to want to “trade” with you lmao. They will take it. Doesn’t matter city or country. The only shot you got is if your in a very low populated area. Montana/Wyoming will be the places to be.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Prepping is good for peace of mind and that’s about it, or maybe a month or so or after a flood, quake or other natural disaster. I’ll live off the land is BS also... We all do the camping, hunting, shooting, fishing, gathering yada yada yada. We do these now because we like to do them. It’s a different ballgame when you are competing in these with others as a matter of life an death. Depending on the scenario, like electric out for a 1-3 months is no big deal. We will all be fine. Out for good, I don’t care if you prepped or not, have a dentist on your side, or piss petro. Your days are numbered. Nobody is going to want to “trade” with you lmao. They will take it. Doesn’t matter city or country. The only shot you got is if your in a very low populated area. Montana/Wyoming will be the places to be.


I agree with you Strong!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

We have enough food,water to last two years.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Prepping is good for peace of mind and that’s about it, or maybe a month or so or after a flood, quake or other natural disaster. I’ll live off the land is BS also... We all do the camping, hunting, shooting, fishing, gathering yada yada yada. We do these now because we like to do them. It’s a different ballgame when you are competing in these with others as a matter of life an death. Depending on the scenario, like electric out for a 1-3 months is no big deal. We will all be fine. Out for good, I don’t care if you prepped or not, have a dentist on your side, or piss petro. Your days are numbered. Nobody is going to want to “trade” with you lmao. They will take it. Doesn’t matter city or country. The only shot you got is if your in a very low populated area. Montana/Wyoming will be the places to be.



After any initial chaos things would settle down and people would do what people have done for many thousands of years. There is no reason to think otherwise as we have seen it happen time and again through out human history.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bruce said:


> We have enough food,water to last two years.


How about TP?


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

yes we have tp. 3 40 role packs.


Snakecharmer said:


> How about TP?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Pooka said:


> After any initial chaos things would settle down and people would do what people have done for many thousands of years. There is no reason to think otherwise as we have seen it happen time and again through out human history.


We’ve never had anything close to an apocalypse in our short history. See that’s what I mean. You’ve already brainwashed yourselve thinking that everything will be ok because you think you prepared for it. It’s peace of mind. Sorry if that comes off disrespectful, I’m just saying, you’re not going to teach the world to sing and live in perfect harmony. Besides there will be no more Coca Cola.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bruce said:


> We have enough food,water to last two years.


If it gets bad enough be ready to share it because someone will take it.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

No they will not. They will be shot.


STRONGPERSUADER said:


> If it gets bad enough be ready to share it because someone will take it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

bruce said:


> No they will not. They will be shot.


I’d shoot them too! Ain’t no one taking my toilet paper


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bruce said:


> No they will not. They will be shot.


Lol, if they don’t shoot you first. I would imagine they will have firearms also. That my point. People will be killing each other over a bottle of water. And your not gonna shoot them all.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

If need be. 32 eyes.


STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Lol, if they don’t shoot you first. I would imagine they will have firearms also. That my point. People will be killing each other over a bottle of water. And your not gonna shoot them all.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

bruce said:


> We have enough food,water to last two years.


Do you rotate your water supply? I try to stay on top of it but get lazy sometimes.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Smitty82 said:


>


Read some good articles in American Frontiersman from him. Think that was the name.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I think he’s like most, just riding the prepper gravey train. Someone had mentioned the old school militant groups. They will be the ones to make it the longest. These post 911 speakers and supposed trainers don’t have a snowballs chance either. They are just trying to make a buck off of a terrible bombing. They fit in right there with the bottled water and ammo horders who think they will be the only ones trying to hunt and trap game. And will probably be the first ones trying to take what’s yours. We aren’t going to get off our asses and out of our new 4wd pick ups all of a sudden and become Jeremiah Johnson overnight. You guys are funny. I get it, it eases your mind in thinking so. Unless you think you’re really that Superman outdoorsman, then you really have issues. Hell im old and half dead as it is lol. I’d be one of the first to be taken out I’m sure. But would that really be such a bad thing. Better than starving I guess let alone seeing people killed over a bread crumb.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

No I stay on it. WE rotate all on a yearly basis. IT is a job in it selfe to keep food and water for 18 Humans. But you do what you do.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

What did people do be for tp?


Snakecharmer said:


> How about TP?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I posted the Dave Canterbury seminar bc I think he says some interesting things and has worth while ideas. I don’t consider myself a “prepper”, however I do believe it is common since (or should be) to be prepared for life events. Such as sever weather, etc.. In the end my faith is in God so come what may.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Smitty82 said:


> I posted the Dave Canterbury seminar bc I think he says some interesting things and has worth while ideas. I don’t consider myself a “prepper”, however I do believe it is common since (or should be) to be prepared for life events. Such as sever weather, etc.. In the end my faith is in God so come what may.


I agree. Well said. We should all be prepared for things like that.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

It will take someone with a lot of common sense, creativity, good health, communication skills, hunting and fishing skills, gathering skills, farming skills, construction skills, and a lot of luck to survive. Once half the people die, there will be enough space for everyone to survive if they learn these essential skills quickly enough.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sure the Amish communities will do just fine. Possibly even grow a bit.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> We’ve never had anything close to an apocalypse in our short history. See that’s what I mean. You’ve already brainwashed yourselve thinking that everything will be ok because you think you prepared for it. It’s peace of mind. Sorry if that comes off disrespectful, I’m just saying, you’re not going to teach the world to sing and live in perfect harmony. Besides there will be no more Coca Cola.



My point is that humans are tribal animals, those that are most successful at organizing would have the best survival chances and when humans form groups, trade soon follows. 
The time this takes to gel might vary but it has been the pattern since there have been humans. No reason to think it would not happen again.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Misdirection said:


> I'm sure the Amish communities will do just fine. Possibly even grow a bit.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Again it depends on the magnitude of it all. They are a very passive community, I don’t think they would fair well at all when it’s dog eat dog. The smart thing to do would be to work with communities like that but it would never happen in that situation. There’s always going to be more of those who will want to take. Yea as humans we have a tendency to organize. But it would still be survival off the fittest with a lot of violence involved. As humans we have huge violent tendencies also and the weak and passive will be the first ones to go. Violent wars have been fought throughout history for these same reasons lol. Take away the rules of engagement and that’s it. You guys who think they are going to kumbyya through something like this or that your 50,000 rds of ammo and 500 MRE’s will save you are living in a dream world. Maybe a 100 yrs or so after an apocalyptic event, WW3, whatever and the strongest survive, sure. But initially millions will suscumb to chaos and violence. I don’t mean to bust any preppy bubbles or anything like that, that’s all fine if we lose power a few times for a month or so. I just talking about when it all goes down and it will. I hope I don’t live to see it.


----------



## Scot (Apr 18, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Again it depends on the magnitude of it all. They are a very passive community, I don’t think they would fair well at all when it’s dog eat dog. The smart thing to do would be to work with communities like that but it would never happen in that situation. There’s always going to be more of those who will want to take. Yea as humans we have a tendency to organize. But it would still be survival off the fittest with a lot of violence involved. As humans we have huge violent tendencies also and the weak and passive will be the first ones to go. Violent wars have been fought throughout history for these same reasons lol. Take away the rules of engagement and that’s it. You guys who think they are going to kumbyya through something like this or that your 50,000 rds of ammo and 500 MRE’s will save you are living in a dream world. Maybe a 100 yrs or so after an apocalyptic event, WW3, whatever and the strongest survive, sure. But initially millions will suscumb to chaos and violence. I don’t mean to bust any preppy bubbles or anything like that, that’s all fine if we lose power a few times for a month or so. I just talking about when it all goes down and it will. I hope I don’t live to see it.


I'm not so sure they would be "passive" once the SHTF. You can be sure they would band together, and provide security. Every pacifist has a limit...once that limit is past, they will hoist the jolly roger and slit throats just like the most hardened warrior. The human instinct to survive is stronger than any religious or social belief.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

SHTF?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Smitty82 said:


>


Pretty interesting! Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

9Left said:


> SHTF?


 Something hits the fan...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Scot said:


> I'm not so sure they would be "passive" once the SHTF. You can be sure they would band together, and provide security. Every pacifist has a limit...once that limit is past, they will hoist the jolly roger and slit throats just like the most hardened warrior. The human instinct to survive is stronger than any religious or social belief.


That’s the point I’m making but they have very strong beliefs against violence and rely on “other” ways to protect and help them. They would lay down. I’m trying not to turn this into a religious thing. But yea, passive tendencies or not, individuals in the general population are going to do things they never thought they would do. Out of terrible desperation and because they can.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm just going to build a wall a big beautiful wall around my house. That should fix everything.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

miked913 said:


> I'm just going to build a wall a big beautiful wall around my house. That should fix everything.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


You go with your bad self miked913...you build that big beautiful wall...build it high in the sky. And run electricity to it as well.
Then build a water filled, electrified moat just behind the wall to fry those that find a way to breach the wall .
Your borders will then be much, much safer then.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

miked913 said:


> I'm just going to build a wall a big beautiful wall around my house. That should fix everything.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Lmao! Best post in the thread!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Lmao! Best post in the thread!


Amen


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Out of whisky, jerky is almost gone, water is froze, toilets backed up, but got some plug and a few powder cartridges for the ol musket. 2 days and what do I do now?


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Popspastime said:


> Out of whisky, jerky is almost gone, water is froze, toilets backed up, but got some plug and a few powder cartridges for the ol musket. 2 days and what do I do now?


Shoot a deer or the neighbor's cat and make some more jerky.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

MAD MAX... Not so far fetched.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Does anyone really want to live in a world with out heat and air conditioning. How could civilization carry on with out 240 channels on satellite TV? How could people connect without face book? What about cell phones? Is there life after texting? (I don't think so)
> I tell my wife all the time that The Walking Dead isn't a tv series, it's a documentary of what's to come. If you really want to be prepared you have to watch it.
> Just sayin


Crappiedude, you get my vote for the best post of '19 so far! I had to read this to my wife, absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

My plan went a little different direction.
I've secured twelve chipped gov't I.D. cards for my closest family members and friends that get us access to the local gov't underground facility below our closest large airport.
Personally, I like the underground advantages to it better.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Ruminator said:


> My plan went a little different direction.
> I've secured twelve chipped gov't I.D. cards for my closest family members and friends that get us access to the local gov't underground facility below our closest large airport.
> Personally, I like the underground advantages to it better.


Back in the 80's a buddy of mine was stationed at a base in KY and the base personnel also had an official bolt hole. 
In that case is was pretty much just a hole, an abandoned mine or tunnel that was never finished. We found no security, no equipment or supplies, it was just a hole to go die in I guess.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bruce said:


> We have enough food,water to last two years.


I'll have enough water for two years provided I can find a lighter to melt the snow....


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

That's entertainment! --Tim


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

PromiseKeeper and I will be going to Ress's house.
Have you guys seen the pics of the food that guy makes on the OGF Kitchen forum???


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yum Yum Yum


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't "prep". I do store a lot of ammunition, but that is simply because we shoot as much as we can and while prices are low I buy 1,000 rounds a month and fill up the storage shelves. 

Most of what is feared by this community (power grid failure, satellite failure, electromagnetic pulse, etc.) isn't going to occur. There are well written pieces detailing exactly how these things will happen; however the author is ill-informed or cashing in on the issue. The US is currently in position to address any of these items swiftly. The satellite issues are a joke...military already has them hardened and they have both offensive and defensive capability (plus many backup systems). Electric pulses - US tested those in the 50's and everything has been fine since the 60s. At this point things like asteroids aren't even a threat as we can shoot them to bits many miles out of our stratosphere. 

A large nuclear attack is a realistic threat. Perhaps nature could send a storm of all storms destroying an area; maybe some crazy cosmic event we could not prevent. If it is a nuclear event the world will end as we know it so who cares. 

-Realistic prepping in the US imo is being prepared for 7-10 days of no power and no communication. Basic food and water, a few flashlights and a heat source (generator and fuel). If you are wise a deck of cards and a couple board games; a book or two. It is't a big deal. We went with no power or water for 11 days back when the hurricane storm hit OH (was that 2005 can't recall). Yea it isn't the Hilton, but you get by just fine. 

I do think some guys on here are not giving enough credit to the human determination and will to live. Homeless live outdoors in this state and some for many years. Go down to the large homeless camps in Columbus by the rail yard or the river. There are folks that have lived right there for 4, 5, 6 years. 

I knew a guy that got tossed in prison (London correctional) for 3.5 years for storing 35lbs of pot for his older cousin back in the late 90s. He had nothing and no place to go when released. He and a guy from the prison that was also released 3 days prior hitch hiked from London, OH down to Lake Cumberland. They managed to secure a tent on the way with the bit of cash they had. They literally hiked down into the woods to the lake shore on the north central side and made a camp. It was February and they lived right there for 3 months until a resident complained. Officer came down told them they had to leave. They moved camp and lived down there until that June. He lost 33 lbs. Guy is a family man and truck driver now....he was just from a bad family and a stupid kid (he was 20 when arrested and it was his cousin that dealt these drugs - he got 7 years). I camped and fished in the exact spot he lived maybe 7 years ago. Somebody bought the land and was making it into a park or something last time I was down maybe 5 years ago.

I get it that these people benefit from a functioning society (eating canned food etc). My long winded point is that people are actually pretty tough....when they HAVE to be. I think folks would be surprised if something actually happened just how tough people would turn out to be.
And I also agree that initially there would be wide spread unrest and violence. We would all be targets without exception. Regardless of your stockpile or personal capabilities it would be a dangerous world.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't think some apocalypse is very likely but something like a power outage for hours or days is much more probable. I have a Plan B for heating and cooking and light with no electricity.

As for that Ohio hurricane, would that have been Ike in 2008? There was another storm; I remember how the radar showed it spinning over Lake Erie.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

My dad retired 10 years ago and moved back down home to WV. He lives on a single lane dirt road that is about 4 miles long after the hard top. There are a total of 6 houses, when there are storms with outages their road is not a real high priority. He has averaged 7 days a year without power. He has a natural gas generator and normally really stocks up when they do go to the store. Any kind of real grocery store is an hour each way. His last memorable outage was this past summer, power went out middle of the night, when it was light enough to see the next morning this bear had climbed the pole in this front yard and touch the pigtail from the pole to the transformer with its face. What most people think of as a disaster he calls retirement....









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I don't "prep". I do store a lot of ammunition, but that is simply because we shoot as much as we can and while prices are low I buy 1,000 rounds a month and fill up the storage shelves.
> 
> Most of what is feared by this community (power grid failure, satellite failure, electromagnetic pulse, etc.) isn't going to occur. There are well written pieces detailing exactly how these things will happen; however the author is ill-informed or cashing in on the issue. The US is currently in position to address any of these items swiftly. The satellite issues are a joke...military already has them hardened and they have both offensive and defensive capability (plus many backup systems). Electric pulses - US tested those in the 50's and everything has been fine since the 60s. At this point things like asteroids aren't even a threat as we can shoot them to bits many miles out of our stratosphere.
> 
> ...


Nationwide foresee-ables,, 
Full on Nuke war= gonzo for most all, not worth a worry.
Biological war= not much you could do, also not worth a worry.
Civil war= different kind of thing and not likely. 
Large asteroid/comet strike=not likely but possible. 
Climate change= slow moving and a different kind of thing.
and the Yellowstone super volcano= who knows? Maybe tomorrow. maybe never.

Then you have your regionals, chief of which for some of us might be the New Madrid fault that is overdue for some serious rocking and rolling. 
I would not count that but little of the area that might be effected is built for large EQ's My town (and the surrounding towns) might near completely fall to a 5.5 or better. I would be surprised if the dams on the Ohio river are built for that either.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

miked913 said:


> My dad retired 10 years ago and moved back down home to WV. He lives on a single lane dirt road that is about 4 miles long after the hard top. There are a total of 6 houses, when there are storms with outages their road is not a real high priority. He has averaged 7 days a year without power. He has a natural gas generator and normally really stocks up when they do go to the store. Any kind of real grocery store is an hour each way. His last memorable outage was this past summer, power went out middle of the night, when it was light enough to see the next morning this bear had climbed the pole in this front yard and touch the pigtail from the pole to the transformer with its face. What most people think of as a disaster he calls retirement....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO, you said a mouthful miked913.
Some seem to think of a weekend power outage as earth shaking...and let's not even talk about losing power for a week. 
I guess if you are accustomed to running 5mins. down the road to the local Kroger everyday, that's the mindset you adapt. And again,IMO, is not a good mindset to be in. Heck...I'd be willing to bet that the majority of younger people don't even know things like powdered milk or other dry goods exist!
Last noted power outage here lasting longer than a week was an ice storm that hit some years back. Power off for just shy of three weeks. And my house was full with those not having heat. We've had several 4-5 day events in both summer and winter since then. Having a generator is a must. Ours is a gas generator. And since a full tank of fuel is best on vehicles of all kinds anyway to help keep moisture out of the tanks, especially in the winter, everything here(fuel containers,tractor, farm truck, Dailey drivers, zero turn mower, generator etc) starts out with a full tank of fuel and are kept there throughout the winter. Why, again because not only does a full tank helps to keep moisture out but if there's another major power outage like there was during the ice storm that also knocked power out to several of the local gas stations, I have a reserve of gas for the generator if need be.
While I don't let 'prepping' rule my life...I do take some steps to be able to exist as long as possible without the conveniences of depending on others for our survival. It's just a different mindset people living out learn to have from those living in cities.
And FWIW, a mindset and way of life I'd choose 10 to 1 over ever moving back to town.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I don't "prep". I do store a lot of ammunition, but that is simply because we shoot as much as we can and while prices are low I buy 1,000 rounds a month and fill up the storage shelves.
> 
> Most of what is feared by this community (power grid failure, satellite failure, electromagnetic pulse, etc.) isn't going to occur. There are well written pieces detailing exactly how these things will happen; however the author is ill-informed or cashing in on the issue. The US is currently in position to address any of these items swiftly. The satellite issues are a joke...military already has them hardened and they have both offensive and defensive capability (plus many backup systems). Electric pulses - US tested those in the 50's and everything has been fine since the 60s. At this point things like asteroids aren't even a threat as we can shoot them to bits many miles out of our stratosphere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

SPAM.....IT'S NOT ALL ABOUT COMPUTERS.
I actually love Spam. You can fry it, you can bake it, you can fricassee it, you can roast it, you can smoke it...wait a minute!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> SPAM.....IT'S NOT ALL ABOUT COMPUTERS.
> I actually love Spam. You can fry it, you can bake it, you can fricassee it, you can roast it, you can smoke it...wait a minute!


And then if'n you throw in the Spam/Ramen noodle recipes outta me and Bubba's prison cookbook, a fellar could eat like a king for a long time.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Ike 2008 - yes that was it thank you! We had trees down everywhere and where I lived was back a 3/8 mile gravel lane with multiple poles down with trees over them. You couldn't even drive anywhere so many trees down and debris. We were last priority in the county. Others had power within 2-5 days in the area. They had to replace 5 poles on my lane on top of clearing the trees on the lines. We keep plenty of food and water around. I did lose a freezer of meat! My folks had an overkill sized entire home natural gas generator installed at their home after Ike! My old man said never again would he go through anything like that!lol


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Ike moving inland

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Ike#Farther_Inland


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> SPAM.....IT'S NOT ALL ABOUT COMPUTERS.
> I actually love Spam. You can fry it, you can bake it, you can fricassee it, you can roast it, you can smoke it...wait a minute!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

We have stills and life straws.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

bruce said:


> We have stills and life straws.


Dad spent 36 years as a tinner, that experience in the hills of WV means he is the authority on still building.... From stove top and electric cooker size to as big as your pocket book will allow.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Is your dad still around? Tin work is a lost art.I wold like to learn. from a pro.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

bruce said:


> Is your dad still around? Tin work is a lost art.I wold like to learn. from a pro.


Retired and living in the hills of WV

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

What part of wv? I am from Wheeling.


miked913 said:


> Retired and living in the hills of WV
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

miked913 said:


> Retired and living in the hills of WV
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


That's what y'all will say about me. I'll take the girls and head fer them hills. Mountain Mama. It's too dang flat up here. WV where you can hunt deer with a 30.06 if'in that blows up yer skirt.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

bruce said:


> What part of wv? I am from Wheeling.


A good bit south of there, heck Wheeling barely qualifies as hills! Lol

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

miked913 said:


> A good bit south of there, heck Wheeling barely qualifies as hills! Lol
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


that's why they built the Highlands lol


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Tinknocker1 said:


> that's why they built the Highlands lol


It's cute compared to the New River 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey if you're talking about hills and hunting - when I was watching that ridgetop in Knox Co. Ohio, I became curious and started reading up on Knox County history. The history says the Indians would burn the woods off the ridge sides so they would have a clear shot at the deer down on the Kokosing River bottom land.

Consider three things: You're using a bow and arrows, no sights. You have a ~220-foot elevation advantage to shoot from a much farther range. You'd better be a good shot because if you miss, that arrow gets buried in the ground along with the work that went into making it.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I have pretty strong Faith. If TSHTF and this world or country suffers total social breakdown, I don't want to stay here. I really don't fear going over to the other side. I'm not going to shoot neighbors and friends protecting a finite supply of food or ammo. The changes I've seen in my 65 years sadden me and to see those changes increase exponentially would do me in. With AI and a permissive, uncaring society as it is, I really do fear for the future of you younger folks. I come from a time when doors could be left unlocked, when everyone didn't have to carry a sidearm or some radical knife and when there was no cable news. Baseball was our national pastime only to be replaced by politics. Few people even discussed politics and religion. They were a personal matter. I long for those times, not for me, but for everyone who is far away from retirement. Few worried about the future, if TSHTF and buying ammo. As long as we had a desk to hide under, we didn't even fear WW3.

My opinions only, of course.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Storm, much of that could have been written in 1950 when people were digging bomb shelters in their back yards, they were afraid of flouride in the water, and there were communist spies supposedly hiding everywhere among us. I'll bet people were hoarding ammo then, too.

Edited to add, that was just what the white people had to worry about.

The Middle East was on the brink of war back then, too.

My parents lived in NYC around 1956 and they remember some doomsday cult that predicted the immediate end of the world. On the appointed day, their members sold everything, dressed in white robes and they stood on street corners (in NYC) and waited for the Second Coming.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I've lived in both times and these are definitely more troubling. Not just that people have become more dangerous but Artificial Intelligence has changed the whole work world making a lot of blue collar workers unneeded in the work force. I worked summers in a car plant and robotics have replaced assemblers and welders. The threats and the negativity spewed world wide by social media sets the roots for coming aggression. It was definitely different in the 60s and 70s. The world has grown so much smaller, large countries are no longer invincible, and the dangers we face now are so much more complicated.

The Middle East has always been on the brink of war. Going back a thousand years and there was conflict there.

Don't get me wrong. I'm not a doom and gloom guy. I've made it this far with relatively good health and a ton of happiness. I love the outdoors as much now as I did way back when. I actually have more spiritual moments in the woods and on the water as I ever did in church. I just see this rock as becoming more dangerous. Way more.

Obviously we will continue to fight the challenges that face us and with sane leadership, prayer and luck, we will survive, but if this whole place went up in flames, I wouldn't care to hang around to see it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> And then if'n you throw in the Spam/Ramen noodle recipes outta me and Bubba's prison cookbook, a fellar could eat like a king for a long time.


I'm coming to your house...2 triggers is better than 1


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm coming to your house...2 triggers is better than 1


Come on...


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If the whole world and our society collapses I fear not having pizza places...my wife doesn't cook.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

crappiedude said:


> If the whole world and our society collapses I fear not having pizza places...my wife doesn't cook.


crappiedude...you simply must start planning now for these devastating times that are surely to come by trading her in now on two twenty year olds that cook. The existence of mankind depends on it!!
Start NOW cause it will most likely take time to find them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> crappiedude...you simply must start planning now for these devastating times that are surely to come by trading her in now on two twenty year olds that cook. The existence of mankind depends on it!!
> Start NOW cause it will most likely take time to find them.


2 20s......end for crappie dude


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 2 20s......end for crappie dude


May as well go out with a smile.

Ooops...we better behave...SC will bust out us derailer guys again.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Whats my plan for a civilization ending meteor or perhaps falling bombs? Head straight for them, and while I'm at it, try to catch them for the hell of it. That way I don't have to worry about any of this nonsense.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Im working on my tarp tent skills. Should double as my ice hut / homeless shelter when my ass gets fired. Lol


----------

